# Igf 1 and ghrp vs hgh



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 18, 2014)

Can any stack of peptides come even close to the effects of hgh?


----------



## SuperLift (Dec 19, 2014)

absolutely.  There are even blood test to prove it.


----------



## solidassears (Dec 19, 2014)

SuperLift said:


> absolutely.  There are even blood test to prove it.




Well I would really like to see what that stack is and the corresponding bloods.


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Dec 20, 2014)

I was curious to know since the cost is much less.


----------



## bigchaser (Dec 20, 2014)

Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## bigchaser (Dec 20, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## dezzy84 (Dec 21, 2014)

I would like to know


----------

